# New to the forum



## strangelove.ss24 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
I'm new to the forum and look forward to all the advice I can soak up. 
I've trained for tears but an accident caused me to be unable to train. As a consequence of that I've gained a lot of weight.  Does anybody know ( obviously outside of diet) what can I use to lose weight and gain muscle quickly? 

The Strange


----------



## Conceal30 (Apr 1, 2015)

welcome to the community.

lose weight and gain muscle is an oxymoron. you can do one or the other, not both. what you would shoot for is loosing fat while trying to maintain as much lean muscle mass as possible. this comes with diet and exercise, eating clean and eating often, 5 or 6 times a day and just below, like 500 calories under your maintenance calories.... and not over training. slow and steady...takes time to put it on and it takes time to take it off.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 1, 2015)

Welcome to the community. What are your status??


----------



## strangelove.ss24 (Apr 1, 2015)

Conceal30, well said
littlekeys30, I'm 5/7 185 and 40 yrs

The Strange


----------



## brazey (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome to the community. It really is all about nutrition.


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome Strangelove.  Like Conceal said.  Get that diet under control first then everything else can fall into place.


----------



## jozifp103 (Apr 3, 2015)

*​Welcome brother. As stated DIET is everything. No amount of steroids will help you if your diet is lacking. Being that you've been out for a while, you will most likely see fast improvements when you start dieting and training. Take advantage of those newbie gains *


----------

